# NCEES 2008 #538 Mech. Syst.



## MtnEng (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope someone can help explain this at this late "hour".

Within this gear question, the diametral pitch (P) of 16 is given.

The answer starts by saying let P=6.

Is this a mistake or am I missing something?

Thanks.

mtneng


----------



## buick455 (Oct 19, 2009)

It is a mistake, I looked at my book and for problem # 538 I have 16 crossed off and have 6 written in.



MtnEng said:


> I hope someone can help explain this at this late "hour".
> Within this gear question, the diametral pitch (P) of 16 is given.
> 
> The answer starts by saying let P=6.
> ...


----------



## cjdecuir (Oct 19, 2009)

Make sure you look at all the errata on the NCEES website. This was noticed on there. Good luck.


----------



## MtnEng (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

Good luck.


----------

